# Cuprinol wood preserver in France



## dedee (9 Jul 2008)

Well now the kids bedrooms are finished I can start to concentrate on the barn to workshop conversion. Stage one, the door, is nearly complete:-







If I was in blighty I'd be soaking the new timber in Cuprinol Wood Preserver but I cannot seem to be able to find a similar solvent based product over here. The "lasure" that I have thus far tried are two thick and paint-like and sit on the surface of the wood without the penetration of Cuprinol.

Anyone Know if there is an equivalent available and what it is called?

Cheers

Andy

 Wish I could say the above door was all by own work but alas not.


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Jul 2008)

Hi Andy,

Might be worth contacting the manufacturers of Sadolin http://www.sadolin.co.uk/professional/stockist.php

When my Mum lived in Spain, I bought some Sadolin Classic out there when doing some work for her, so I'm sure that is available in most European countries.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul

PS lovely barn :wink:


----------



## dedee (11 Jul 2008)

Thaaks Paul. I spoke with Sadolin UK and HQ in Denmark. Seems it is not sold in France, strange as it is available in Belgium.

I also spoke to the chap who installed the barn doors for me and even showed him an example of the green Cuprinol Wood Preserver and he has not seen or heard of anything like it France.

The door might not get painted until after my next trip to UK next month.

Cheers


Andy


----------

